# Little Mustang Mare (fictional story) with a few pictures.



## farmpony84

it's cute so far.


----------



## Nature2horses

Amy called the number when she got home and a man by the name of John answered,"hello?"

"Hi, I'm Amy Martin and I'm inquiring about a grey mare I saw in an ad"

"Oh yes, Sprite. Are you interested in buying her?"

"Well', said Amy, "I'd like to know a little more about her"

"Ok, she's 14.1 hh, she's 5 years old, she's completely sound and healthy, and she is green broke"

"Is she up to date on everything?" asked Sara

"Yes, shots, teeth, farrier, coggins"

"How is her movement?" asked Amy. The man sounded like he knew what he was talking about.

"She has a very extended trot, she probably wouldn't be a good western pleasure horse, she's much suited for english riding"

"I do dressage" replied Amy. "Can I come see her right now?"

"Yes, it's the first exit off of range road 326"

"Ok, that's close, I'll see you soon"

Amy was 17 and had her own drivers license so she told her parents what she was doing and grabbed her check book. Then she drove the twenty-five minutes to see the mare.

It was a small, western ranch with round wooden fences and lots of horses. There was a man sitting on the fence on the round pen so Amy walked over to it. 
"Hi" she said, "I'm looking for John"

"Hi, I'm john, Sprite is right here in the round pen" replied the man

Amy climbed on top of the round pen and watched the mare. The man handed her the vet paperwork and Amy was pleased. She was standing in the middle watching her. She was very pretty and had a long mane. She wasn't groomed very well but her coat was very shiny and her hooves were well-trimmed. 
"Can I see her move?" asked Amy

"Yep" he said as he climbed down. He came up behind the mare and sent her trotting around the round pen. He waited until he walked and then said "tell me what pace you want"

"trot" said Amy and the man urged the horse faster. "Now extend it". The man urged the horse to go even fast and the horse sprang into a high stepping extended trot with her tail in the air. _Wow_ Amy thought. "Canter now" and she watched the mare move into a well balanced canter. 

"Thank you" said amy "Can I ride her?"

"Sure thing, but I don't have an english saddle" replied the man.

"It's ok, i brought one". Said amy, she had brought her old dressage saddle. She went to the car and got it and then tacked up the well-behaved mare in the round pen while the man held her. She accepted the bit with little fuss and didn't mind the girth being tightened. Amy put on a helmet and mounted the mare. She started off at a walk, going left. The mare didn't understand the bit very well and wouldn't go on the bit but Amy loved this mare, she was ready to train her. Amy squeezed her up into a trot. The mare was sensitive to aids, Amy liked that. "Has she cantered yet?" asked Amy.

"A little bit" said the man, "It's safe"

Amy made a kissing noise and the mare sped up into a fast canter. She needed to work on balance. The canter was nice and smooth and Amy liked it. She dismounted and said "I'll buy her". Amy was in love with with mare. My stable is only five minutes away could you trailer her there for me for fifty dollars? 

"Sure thing said the man" as Amy handed him a check of three hundred dollars. They loaded the mare easily into the trailer and brought her to the stable. The man quickly left after dropping her off saying "If you have any problems, please call me, I want her in a good home". Amy was happy this mare had had a nice owner, it meant the mare would not have trust issues. This was going to be a surprise to Amy's trainer, Amy was exited to see Sandra's reaction.


----------



## Nature2horses

"WHAT IS THAT THING???" Yelled Sandra.

"It's my new horse" sad Amy angrily 

"No, it's not. If you want to get anywhere you need a *dressage* horse, not a cheap mixbreed"

"She has very nice movement and a lovely personality said Amy" She and the mare had formed an instant bond.

"ok, let's see you half pass down the diagonal" replied her trainer

"She's green" said Amy, "I'm going to start more training tomorrow.

"Well then you better find a new stable by tomorrow" said Sandra.

"WHAT?" asked Amy. "Can't I pick my own horse?"

"Not when you are a student at this stable."

"But I can train her into a good dressage horse!"

"No, you can't, now go return that ugly horse" said Sandra

"I'm leaving!" Yelled Amy. She called John, his number was on her phone. "Hi John, they won't let me keep this horse here, can I keep her and ride her at your ranch? I'll pay three hundred dollars a month"

"I'm sorry to here that Amy! Yes I'll let you keep her here, but I don't need that much for board, I'll be there in a few minutes".

Amy was so happy that John was so nice. When John arrived she loaded Sprite into the trailer and then grabbed all her tack and equipment and loaded it into the truck. 

"SEE YOU AT THE NEXT SHOW" called Sandra after her. She was being very rude.

Amy drove behind the trailer on the way to the ranch and when she got there she said "Thank you so so so much John, I can't wait to meet the new people at your ranch. What are your facilities like?"

" We have a large indoor arena and an indoor round pen. We also have twenty indoor stalls, a feed room, a bathroom, a wash rack and two cross ties"

"well, it isn't as small as I thought...do you have other boarders"

"Yes, we have a reining instructor too. Indoor board in $275 per month and outdoor board is $175 per month."

"I'll take indoor board, and can I hire my own dressage trainer?"

"Yes, for sure! As long as they treat people better than those other people" he said

"Oh, I'll make sure of that" said Amy " I was getting tired of them, this was a good excuse to leave".


----------



## Dressagelover2

Wow! that's a really good story! I can't wait until the next part!


----------



## Nature2horses

Amy was going to prove Sandra wrong. She decided not to get a trainer, but go to clinics. She had already broken a few horses and worked green horses up to higher levels.
 
 Amy loved the look in the mares eyes, she could tell the mare had a heart. She was well built and muscular and seemed at peace. She obviously had good ground manners already. The first time the mare looked at her, Amy knew she was going to buy her. She was the most beautiful grulla Amy had ever seen. 

The next day Amy started a six day per week training schedule. She decided to lunge her two days per week and ride her four days per week. But she would always lunge her before she rode her. Today, she was going to do a one hour session as an assessment. She took the mare out of the stall she was put in for the night and brought her into the cross ties. Amy didn't like the name "Sprite" and decided to call her "Elara" and nicknamed her "Elli". Ellie picked up her feet nicely and stood still while Amy groomed her, Amy was happy with her purchase. She walked into the tack room and grabbed her dressage saddle, flash bridle, slide reins,draw reins, lunge line, lunge whip and an old pair of protective boots. She tacked up the mare and led her to the large, sixty foot round pen. Then she tightened the slide reins and sent the little mare out on a circle around her. Elli tried to fight, she wasn't used to having her head down so Amy loosened the reins. The mare relaxed a little and walked around her in a circle. 

"Good girl" said Amy and within a few minutes the mare was completely relaxed with her head farther in . Amy tightened the reins and sent her out again. Elli was now more comfortable with them and accepted the bit, putting her head down. "That's a good girl" said Amy as she flicked the whip behind the mare. Elli moved into a smooth, easy trot to the right. Amy really liked how smart and willing Elli was, that makes a good dressage prospect. Then she brought the mare in again and tightened the reins even more. Elli curled her neck and accepted what was ask and moved around Amy at a walk. Amy flicked the whip and asked for a forward trot, and then an extended trot. The mare had beautiful movement. She asked for the canter and the mare moved into the canter, but then broke into a trot. She wasn't yet ready to canter with her head in. Amy took off the slide reins and put on the draw reins, then mounted her. She gently sponged the reins and asked for Elli's head to go down. Elli threw her head in the air and backed up and Amy flicked her butt with her dressage whip and kicked her forward, bending her to the inside. The mare gave in and put her head in. "That's a good girl" said Amy as she released. She walked on and the mare kept her head in. "Gooooooood girl Elli". Amy didn't want to ride past the walk yet so she did a few circles and then dismounted. That was a very good session. Amy un tacked her and returned her to her pasture. Then she went to the store and bought Elli some new equipment: a leather halter, a lead rope, a purple saddle pad, bell boots, jumping boots, and a full cheek snaffle.

*
The next part of the story will be a training journal*

*Day 2*: I lunged Elara today. She accepted the bit very well and did walk, trot and canter. She was more relaxed at the start today. I worked on getting her more balanced and relaxed today.

*Day 3*: I lunged her and then rode her today. On the lunge I worked a lot on transitions and tried to get her working more forward now that she is much more relaxed. I only walked today again. I worked on bending- I did lots of circles

*Day 4*: It was another riding day. When I lunged her she was amazing and is listening to voice commands really well. I again worked on transitions. I only rode her at the walk today again for about ten minutes. I worked on transitions from backing up, stopping, and walking.

*Day 5*: I worked on the ground only today. Her transitions and voice cues are coming along nicely. I started to work on moving off of pressure. I just got her to move over off of pressure, it didn't seem new to her so I started side passing and she did great. I also did backing up. She will side pass very well and move off a flick of the whip going forward. 

*Day 6*: Today was a riding day. On the ground before riding, I did moving off pressure and transitions again and she aced it, then I added the trot into riding. She barely needs the draw reins in the walk but they help in the trot. Her trot is very smooth. After a few minutes of trotting, I didn't really need the draw reins. I did moving off pressure while on her back so she will move forward and side ways off of pressure.

*Skip to day 20*: Today was a riding day. I did walk, trot and canter working a lot on bend and forwardness. I asked for different speeds at the trot and walk and for twenty meter circles at the canter. I did stop to trot and walk to canter transitions which she was awesome at. I did some leg yielding and ten meter circles at the trot.

*skip to day 35:* Today I worked a lot on the canter. I worked on getting her back on her haunches to slow down and come back into my hands. I did smaller circles and asked for simple changes. At the trot I did some serpentines and ten meter circles and at the walk I worked on leg yielding and shoulder in.

*Skip to day 45:* Today I worked on leg yielding at the walk and trot

*Skip to day 60:* It is two months into training now! Elara is doing amazing! She now does walk, trot, canter. She can do leg yielding and shoulder in at the walk, ten meter circles, collection, extension in the trot and has a very balanced canter that I can extend and can do simple changes.
*
Skip to day 90:* This was the last day of our "official training". Elli is now a level one dressage horse starting level two! I am working on shoulder in and leg yielding but most of all: collection. Our first show is tomorrow and to be safe I am doing level 1


----------



## Nature2horses

*At the Show*

Amy unloaded Elara from John's trailer and walked her to her show-stall. Beside the mare's stall, Amy had rented a stall to put tack in. She put shavings in Elli's stall and then put her in. The mare was somewhat nervous but then settled down and ate her hay. The show started the next day. Amy got all her clean tack ready for the next day and laid out all the grooming tools she would us. She had roached Elli's mane so she didn't need to braid it. She put a make-shift change room in her tack stall and hung her show cloths up for the next day and if half an hour she all ready for the show with the help of her groom, Sara. Sara was a friend from school who had experience with horses. She left the mare and went to the show office and got her number, then went home.

She came to the show grounds early in the morning, at six thirty and groomed her mare for the show. She bushed out her tail which was braided overnight and she sprayed her with show sheen. Then she took out her clippers and did last minute touch ups as well as polishing her hooves. Then she put on a surcingle and slide reins and brought her to one of the warm up arenas. There were only one other horse in the warm up ring. She lunged the mare for fifteen minutes to get her calm and focused. Then she walked her around the show grounds to get her used it it for about forty-five minutes. 

Amy's first class was at ten-o'clock, she had lots of time so she focused on relaxing Elara. She let Elara graze a little bit and gave her some water. At eight fifteen she started to get ready. She dressed in her show cloths and put on her shiny, tall boots. Then she and Sara groomed Elara one last time and put some more show sheen on her. They tacked her up and then Amy brought her to the warm up ring. She lunged her again for fifteen minutes and then got on. She practiced the movements on the test and got Elli moving relaxed and supple on the bit. She did lots of circles, leg yielding, extending, and free walking. She gave her a thirty minute break until it was 9:20 and then she worked her for another fifteen minutes to get her relaxed, and ready to do the test. She was called to ride first. She heard her class called to the ring and she rode to it. She waited for ten minutes and then heard the bell. She trotted in and halted at X and then continued her test. She finished, quite happy even though she had a few mistakes. She ended up with a 55.75% and placed fifth. Amy was very happy with that. She had her second class in thirty minutes in a different ring. It was another first level test. She also had one in the afternoon and then two in the morning the next day. They were all tests, she wasn't going to do any freestyles until the next show. 

She placed fourth in her next class and fifth in her afternoon class. The next day, in her first classed she placed sixth and then placed third in her last class. Elara was doing very well and Amy had another show the next weekend.


----------



## VanillaBean

nooo! dont stop!!!


----------



## Nature2horses

Amy was happy and tired at the end of the show. She packed up all her stuff and loaded it into John's trailer to bring Ellie home. The mare had been calm the whole time, you wouldn't think it was her first show. At the next show, she was going to compete in the five -year-old division and at first level. 

Amy gave Amy a break day after the show but went out to visit her. She went into Elli's large, grassy paddock. There were trees in the far right corner with full green foliage that gave shade to Ellie. Amy saw the mare standing under the trees eating grass. Her grulla coat was shiny and her tail was full and curly; she had a roached mane. She stood silently at the gate and watched her mare eat peacefully. The mare had a very well-muscled neck and back now from all her training. She didn't look full mustang to Amy, she was going to ask John about that. She also had too much fetlock to be full mustang-Amy had to keep clipping it off. It was fairly early in the morning so the sun wasn't high in the sky and it was cool. The fences of the ranch were wood, which Amy liked. Love filled Amy, she felt she had chosen the perfect horse. She walked over to Elara and she looked up, chomping on some grass. She gave a quiet nicker and continued eating. Amy brushed her hand along her smooth coat. The mare snorted, she was content. It was moments like this that Amy loved best. As she stood there, the question hit her: _Why do I compete with her in dressage? Why do I compete in dressage? What is the point?_ Amy thought about this. _I do it because I want to show people that I can do it...do what though? Be better than them? I only started because Sandra made me, it was at that stable I lost that love for riding. Maybe I don't want to compete. I know how good we can be and I want to prove to Sandra that Elara doesn't suck. But what do I want to do? I want to just be with Elara, treat her fairly, communicate with her...naturally. Do I want to do natural horsemanship? No, not really, I want to ride her. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaa! I know!!! _It was something Amy never realized before.

*Next part coming soon...probably with pictures too! So far it's about 3700 words.
*


----------



## Nature2horses

So now I've put it in a word document and I'm setting it out in chapters. When the story is done I'll post it from the beginning, edited with chapters.*Photo's will be coming soon in the next part of the story. It's now about 4700 words. I'm going to start making it a better quality of writing too. I've sort of been slacking off 

* Amy did not want to do competitive dressage anymore. She knew she could bring Elara to higher levels and she didn't want to do something just to spite Sandra; she wanted to do what she* really *wanted to do: classical dressage. Amy did not know of any classical dressage trainers in Alberta, never mind Canada; or even in North America. Maybe she could go to a few clinics if any trainers came near. It would have to be a learning experience for both her and Elara. 

“We’re gunna try something new Ellie” said Amy. “Now I’m going to go ask John your *real breed.”*





*Chapter Seven:*

Amy walked over the the ranch house where John was. She knocked on the door and John answered.

“Oh, Hi Amy!” he said

“Hi John, can I talk to you about Elara? She asked.

“Ya, sure come on it” He replied, quite confused by this. Amy walked into the small living room and sat down on the couch. “So what is it you would like to know?” he asked. 

“Is Elara full mustang?” she asked.

“I’m not sure, it’s what she looks like to me, but I’m no specialist on breeds. I thought that brand she had was a mustang brand” said John.
“Where did you get her?” asked Amy, she was now more convinced that Elara wasn’t a mustang at all.

“I got her at an auction for $200 along with a gelding last year” he said.

“So there isn’t really a way to find out, unless that brand can tell us, do you know anyone who knows a lot about branding?” she asked.

“Yes, I’ll call him up right now, he lives only ten minutes away” Said John as he grabbed the phone. As he was dialling the number he said to Amy “I never though of checking into her breed”. He called his friend Doug Millar to come over and in a few minutes he was driving up the drive way. He was in an old, green pick up truck that he had to slam the door to close.

“Hey John!” he said.

“Hey Doug, Amy’s just gone to get her horse, we’d like you to have a look at her brand”Said John.

“ Well I sure do know a lot about brands” he replied.

Amy brought her mare over and introduced herself. Then Doug looked at the brand for a good two minutes, as if he was trying to remember something. 

He said “Why Amy, you’ve got yourself a fine horse. She’s got Spanish bloodlines straight from Spain. She may only be half, but she looks full Andalusian to me. I’d say she’s registered full andalusian. She’s worth over twenty thousand dollars, this brand is from one of the best breeders in Spain. “ said John.

“But I thought that andalusians didn’t come in Grulla” said amy

“She is no grulla, she is grey. She has no dorsal stripe and her ears are light” said Doug. “How did you get your hands on her John?.


John was staring at Doug with his mouth gaping open is surprise. “Well I-I g-got her at an auction for two hundred dollars” 

“Ya cudda made lotsa money of this one. Amy you’re very lucky to have this horse”. Said Doug


When Amy got home she told her parents about the news and that she was going to do Classical dressage and that it was perfect. She was overjoyed and exited. As she was telling them in the living room she saw that something was wrong. They were just looking at her and as she looked at them she saw them look down. 

“What’s wrong?” Amy asked. She was very alarmed. “Mom, Dad what’s wrong??”
“We are very disappointed in you Amy. How could you take advantage of John like that? We could have paid full price for that horse. He just called and told use about this little scheme you had to get her for such a low price”

“What???” yelled Amy. “I Bought her thinking she was a poorly bred mustang! I still have the ad with me. I’ll go get it”

She went to the room and got the ad and showed it to her parents and said “I seriously thought she was a mustang. John is the one who is lying, he just wants the money from this mare because he wasn’t smart enough to check her brand. If I could afford her why wouldn’t I pay for it? You trust me more than that..don’t you?”

“Amy” said her mom, “we believe you, I’m sorry we doubted you. I see what is going on now and I want you and your horse to move stables immediately”. 

Amy was both angry and relieved. She was glad her parents believed her but she couldn’t believe what John was doing. 

“I’ll go look at some stables right now” said Amy. 



* Chapter Eight:*

Amy searched for stables in her area, hopefully one that was still close to home. She was on her laptop in her bedroom. She found a few stables that she liked called Stony Brook Farms and Pine Ridge Stables. She had already heard about these stables, they were quite nice but they were really big, lesson stables that were farther north near the city. She really liked small private stables. Amy lived out of the city in a very large house and she had acres and acres of land. That was when the thought hit her, why shouldn’t she just keep the mare on her land. She could buy a few retired horses and keep them as buddies for Elara, or maybe even another horse to train-maybe a few rescues. 

She jumped up from her chair and yelled “MOM! DAD! Can I keep her here?”

“What is that stable called?” Her mom replied from the kitchen.

“No, *HERE, *on our property!” said Amy.


----------



## Nature2horses

“Possibly. But who would take care of her?” asked her mom

“I would mom, pleeeeease”. Said Amy. She was almost unable to control herself.

“You will pick up poop in the pastures and much stalls for an hour every day, and feed them, and water them, and groom them, and repair things?” he mom asked.

“Well…couldn’t we hire a stable hand or something just to do the barn chores? I would help, and do all the grooming and exercising. You know we can afford it.”

“Okay, I think that is the safest idea. I’m tired of some of these people in the horse industry. But where will she live until we build a barn? And where will you ride until we build a riding arena?” her mother exclaimed.

“Well, for now, as it is an emergency we just need fence panels to make a small pen and just buy some hay, grain and a water tub .I can just ride her in the open for now too.” Said Amy. 

“That sounds okay. But she can’t live alone, can she?” her mother asked.

“She’ll be fine for a few days, I’ll find another horse or pony right now online” said Amy happily.
“Why don’t you buy another training project?” her mother asked

“I’m going to buy a retired horse first and then once everything is built, I’ll think about getting more horses”. Said Amy who was now about to jump out of her skin.

“Good idea, now we’ll have builders start next week. Go make a layout of the stable and paddocks. You’ll need an indoor arena”, her mom said.

“Oh, thank you thank you thank you mom,” Said Amy as she ran back to her room.

“I’ll order some panels and a trailer to pick up your horse”, Amy’s mother called after her.


That evening, Amy and her dad set up the fence panels to make a small pen. Elara was waiting patiently in a rented horse trailer (they decided to buy one of their own after that). They bought ten bails of hay and a bag of oats and a bag of beat pulp. Amy contacted her farrier and vet and told them about her new location. Amy had taken all her tack and equipment back to her house when she took Elara. She let the mare loose in her new, make-shift pen and gave her some hay. They had built the pen under a patch of trees so the mare had some shelter. Amy was overjoyed to have her at her house. The next day, a larger horse paddock was going to be built so she could go buy a retired horse and give Elara. Elara was being very good, she wasn’t too happy about being alone and let out a few whinnies. Soon she had settled and was eating her dinner. 

*Chapter nine:*
---------------a few months later----------------
It was early fall now and the barn, indoor arena and paddocks were all made. Amy had hired a fifteen-year-old girl to help her who she also gave free board for her thoroughbred. Her name was Alice Lehman and she rode her horse in the jumpers. Amy was now ready to buy a horse that needed a new home, or a horse that had an owner that really needed to sell it. She would probably go to the auctions. She was also thinking about buying a retired horse that could live out their days at her nice stable. 

The stable had eight large stalls; Amy’s parents wanted to be able to sell it as a stable if they ever decided to move. The stalls were wood with green bars. They had windows with bars over them in the back of their stalls and there was one run-in stall. Half of the barn was the eight stalls and the other half consisted of two cross ties, a wash rack, a tack room, a feed room, an office and an indoor holding pen. Attached to the stable there was a sixty by one hundred and twenty-five foot riding arena. Amy had bought some jumps and caveletti to put into the ring as well as all the other barn equipment she needed. Outside the barn and arena there were a few small, dirt paddocks with dark brown wooden fences. Beside the barn, there was a large outdoor arena beside and outdoor round pen. There were also enormous, grassy fields fenced with dark brown fences for the horses to run in. Behind the big fields were trails that went though the forest, through meadows and over creeks. 

Elara was doing very well in her training. Amy read many classical dressage books and doma vaquera books. She bought Spanish tack for Elara and started doing classical dressage. In the past few months she had not worked on any specific movements. She worked only on collection, suppleness, balance and impulsion. She really worked on having her sit on her haunches and bring her neck up more. She could do small five metre circles at the canter. She had already been working on lateral movements so she did lots of leg yielding too. Amy wasn’t going to work on any new movements until a little later. Amy started everything in a rawhide bosal so she could focus on controlling the mare with her seat and leg aids and get a high amount of collection without the bit. Then she moved her back into a snaffle and was now riding her in a Pelham. Within the next few months, Amy was planning on moving her into a Portuguese bit.

*Chapter 10:*


----------



## VanillaBean

more more!!! i love it!


----------



## ladybugsgirl

wow this is great. I actually had a trainer kind of like that. She did'nt like that I had a 14.3 arabian when I needed a taller horse that could do what I wanted which was jumping, dressage and just pleasure riding. I am going to print out your story i really like it so far.


----------



## mliponoga

Great story! The original trainer sounds like my girlfriend's old boarding stable owner, when she bought her mare they asked her why the hell she would spend $1500 on her, and within a year they were asking to buy her as a lesson horse.


----------



## Nature2horses

@ladybugsgirl I'm going to put my final copy out when I'm finished that is Edited. I've laid it out into chapters now and then I'll check over the grammar and probably add a few things.



Amy started everything in a rawhide bosal so she could focus on controlling the mare with her seat and leg aids and get a high amount of collection without the bit. *EDIT* Then she moved her back into a snaffle and was now riding her in a Pelham.

((Within the next few months, Amy was planning on moving her into a Portuguese bit.)) *take out*

Although they were doing classical dressage, Amy knew she could always move back to doing competitive dressage, the goals in both types are the same. They are pretty much the same and Amy wouldn’t be able to achieve full collection and piaffe for many years. She could still prove Sandra wrong. What Amy really wanted most was just to enjoy what she was doing, and she was.

*Chapter 10:* 

Amy woke up early on a crisp autumn morning exited to have a morning ride in the open fields. She grabbed an apple for breakfast and went to the barn to do chores. It was Sunday and Amy had to do all the morning barn chores on the weekend. She mucked out both the horses stalls and put them in the indoor holding pen-she would turn them out after her ride. She gave them some hay and their morning grain. Then she grabbed her grooming tools and tack from the tack room and got her mare ready for a ride. 

The sun was still low in the sky and the sky was light pink. The trees were yellow and red and the crisp air smelt like fall. It was Amy’s favourite season. Elara was perky and fresh but very controllable. Today’s ride was an easy hack, both of them were looking forward to it. Rides like this made Amy happy and stress –free. Tall grass brushed against Elara’s legs and the light breeze blew through the mare’s mane and Amy’s long light brown hair. Amy let Elara up into a canter and then a slow gallop. They went through the fields, Elara on a long rein. It was freedom. It was perfect.

After the ride, Amy walked into her house with red cheeks and smelt like the barn. She took off her boots and made herself a hot chocolate. It was now late morning and her family was up and about. The phone rang and Amy picked up the kitchen phone.

“Hello?” she said.

“Hello” said a deep male voice with an accent, “Is this Amy Martin?”

“Uhhh ya?” replied Amy who was now very confused, “why?”.

“Do you own a grey Spanish mare with a crown brand?” said the man, with what Amy thought was some sort of European accent. 

“Yeeees” Amy replied. _Who the hell is this? _

“Ah”. The man sounded relieved.

“Is there a problem?”, Amy asked.

“I’m afraid she doesn’t belong to you.” He said.

“She belongs to me, I have the bill of sale and her papers” Amy said confidently.

“She was stolen from me and sent to the United States by the black market and I’ve finally tracked her down. I’ll be at your house in two days to pick her up. She has some of the best bloodlines in Spain. She's coming back with me no matter what. She is not for sale. I'll be there with my lawyer”. The man said. Amy gasped. She now knew that he was the breeder from Spain. It was a Spanish accent. 

“NO, but she’s my horse!” Amy yelled and her mom ran into the room.

“I’m sorry” said the man and he hung up.

“Nooooo” Amy sobbed. “Mom”

“What’s wrong?” he mom asked.

“Elli was a stolen horse, she’s not mine. What do I do? Mom, I can’t live without her!” Amy shouted with tears streaming down her face.


----------



## mliponoga

And she leaves us hanging...


----------



## Nature2horses

“Whoa, whoa slow down Amy, please explain” her mom said.

Amy explained everything, how John got her and what the man on the phone said.

“Oh, Amy, if this is true than we can do nothing if he won’t sell her. I’ll call up our lawyer to come on Tuesday morning. Get the bill of sale and her papers. If he has proof of ownership then she belongs to him Amy.” Her mom said sympathetically. 

“MOM THAT’S NOT FAIR!” yelled Amy. 

“I’m sorry Amy, it’s out of out control” her mom replied.
“Can’t we offer them a lot of money?” asked Amy.

“Only what’s reasonable Amy. You know there are a lot of other horses out there” she replied. “I’ll buy you another Spanish horse. We can import it from Spain”

“NO MOM! I WANT ELARA!!!” Amy ran out of the house.

“Jeffrey! Go stop Amy!” Amy’s mom called out. Her husband had heard the whole thing.


*Chapter 11: *

It was Tuesday morning, the day the Spanish breeder would come to pick up Elara. Amy’s parents had put Elara into a run-in stall and locked the gates and stall door so Amy couldn’t run away with her, which she almost did. The pasture it ran out into was large enough for Amy to ride in. Amy spent the two entire days with her and this morning she was already in the barn at five-o’clock in the morning.

Amy stood outside the mare’s pasture watching her eat. She thought about all the training she had done and the bond they had formed. Amy could not fathom loosing this mare and yet it would happen within the next few hours. She just hoped her lawyer could do something or that the Spanish breeder would let her keep the mare. Amy though silently. She listened to the chomping of Elara and the rustling of the yellow and red leaves. _How could something so perfect be ruined so quickly? _ Amy climbed into Elara’s pasture and buried her face into the mare’s sleek grey fur. She cried into her shoulder. The mare, almost sensing Amy’s sadness, turned around and nuzzled Amy’s arm.

“Oh Ellie, what will I do without you? I wouldn’t buy another horse even if we could win the Olympics. You’re worth more than anything else. I won’t let you go. I can’t” Amy sobbed.

Elara snorted as to reassure Amy. Amy hopped onto Elara’s back. She rode her around with no halter or saddle. The trust and bond between the two were unimaginable. 


The Martins’ lawyer pulled up at eight o’clock and talked to Amy’s parents. Her parents had all the papers ready and they talked over different scenarios. At noon, a silver truck pulling a fancy horse trailer rolled into their driveway. Three men got out, one with a halter. They all had dark, short hair and wore heavy winter jackets and gloves. Jeffrey, Linda(Amy’s mom) and their lawyer approached them. 
“Hello” said Linda. “I’m Linda Martin, this is Jeffrey my husband, and this is our lawyer Jim Robin”. She pointed at each. 

“Hello, nice to meet you” said the man, shaking each persons hand. He introduced his accomplices and himself as Andreas Malave. “I am a breeder of traditional Pura Raza Espanola horses. My horses all have bloodlines from the best horses in the ancestry lines. Your mare has some of the best and produces foals over eighty thousand dollars each. Last year she was stolen from my display at a Spanish horse auction and sent to the United States. Somehow she has ended up in your hands and I must have her back.”

Amy’s mom was surprised. She didn’t think Elara had such good bloodlines. She asked, “What offer would you accept?”

“Well, if she has an eighty thousand dollar foal each year as of next year she will make me profit over nine hundred thousand dollars. That would be her minimum price, but she is not for sale.” Replied the man.

“Okay then. If you have proof of ownership and that she was stolen then I think she is yours. I’ll let you talk to my lawyer now” replied Linda as her lawyer started talking about technical aspects and legal matters.

“We can’t sell her Linda. It would kill Amy. We have more than enough money to afford her” Jeffrey whispered to Linda.

“Jeffrey it is ridiculous to spend that much money on a horse and she's not for sale. He made that clear” Linda whispered back.

“You’re right. We’ll buy her a new one for Christmas and maybe one of Elara’s foals in the future. Maybe we can buy a relative to Elara and import it from Spain. We can talk about this later” her husband agreed and they looked up just as Jim spoke to them.

“This horse does belong to him” Jim said, “but we’ll need your signature”

“Okay” said Linda. They walked into the house and she signed the paper. “Well Andreas, she’s your horse now. I’ll bring you to her. I think Amy is with her right now.” 

“Thank you very much for your cooperation Mrs. Martin. I’ll give you my contact information if you decide to purchase a horse from me.” 

“Okay, thank you” She replied. Linda, Jeffrey and the three men walked to the barn. Elara wasn’t in her stall so they went into her pasture. Amy was riding her around bareback and bitless. When she saw them and one of the men holding a halter sadness, anger and fear filled her. She didn’t know what to do. She stood still staring at them. The mare whinnied. She recognized the man. Andreas walked over to the mare and the mare relaxed at his side. Now Amy felt betrayed. Not knowing what to do, she dismounted and walked away. 

“Amy” Said Andreas. “I will take care of her. If you are ever in Spain you can visit her. I see that you have a great bond with her and you have the potential to become a great rider.”
Amy looked at the ground and walked away. Tears filled her eyes. She was confused. She just walked and walked and walked and when she looked up it was evening and she was in the forest.

***not over yet.


----------



## Nature2horses

*Chapter Twelve:*

Amy sat and sobbed. She didn’t want to go back. She would feel alone. She sat down on a log. There were trees all around her and only animal paths. She was lost. She didn’t even know which direction she came from. She looked around the forest, helpless. 

As it became darker it became much cooler and Amy was only wearing a light jacket. Now she was getting worried and so was her mom back at the house. Linda called the police. Amy sat shivering. Her teeth were chattering and she was curled up in a ball against a tree. Her face was wet with tears. It was shadowy and a full moon shone down through the trees. Yellow and red leaves blanketed the ground and old trees creaked. The sound of nature was around. It was the sound of animals living in peace with each other for survival. The sound of crickets had gone away. Amy heard the skittering of squirrels and rabbits and the rare cooing of an owl. She heard the far off howls of coyotes and far far away she imagined the whinny of her mare. 

Amy’s hands were almost numb and her toes hurt with cold. A few light snowflakes started falling. It was the first snow of the year in early November. Clouds blew in and covered the moon making the forest even darker. The wind picked up and more snow started to fall. Amy found cover under a small evergreen tree. She hoped someone would come find her soon. Surely her mother was looking for her now. 

Amy woke with a startle. There was now a layer of snow on the ground but the wind had died down and the snow had stopped. The moon peeked out between clouds and gave some light. There was a rustling in the bushes and it came closer and closer to Amy. Then Amy saw a light. Someone had found her. 

“Hell-ll-o?” she said

Amy! Is that you?” said a man’s voice.

“Ye-yes-s” She replied with her teeth chattering.

“Oh my god Amy. There’s a search party for you. Everyone is out here trying to find you. Are you ok? You look cold” he said.

“I’m re-eally c-cold” she replied. “Who ar-re y-you?”

“Here’s my jacket and my hat. It’s me Connor” He said and pulled Amy out from under the tree and put the jacket on her. “You’re parents are worried sick. Let’s go home now”. Connor was one of Amy’s good friends from school.

“I don’t want to go home.” Amy said firmly.

“Amy, you’re seventeen, almost eighteen you can’t run away.” he said. “Now I’m calling you r parents”. He called them with his cell phone and told them that Amy was okay. The jacket was warming Amy up as they started to walk back home through the trees. It was a long walk. They walked for over an hour through the trees until they reached a path where Connor had parked his ATV. They drove home on the ATV which took another hour. 

When the got back home, there were police cars, trucks, ATVs, and some snowmobiles as well as tons of people. The house lights were all on and as Connor pulled up with Amy behind him, Linda ran over to Amy and hugged her. People started clapping; the search party was over and the police were talking to Jeffrey. 

“Mom get off of me!” Amy yelled and she ran into the house. She didn’t even glance at the barn. 

“Thank you so much Connor. Why don’t you come inside for a drink?”

The adventurous night ended soon after. The volunteers and the police went home and Amy went to bed after a hot bath.


*Chapter Thirteen:*

It was mid December. The winter had come and the pastures were filled with snow. Amy didn’t care. She didn’t set foot near the barn since her horse had left. She didn’t even want to look there. Amy’s parents had to take the horse care into their own hands. They got young teenage girls who needed a job and a place for their horses to come and work at the barn for free board and some pay. There were now four boarded horses, two rescue horses and two retired horses. Amy busied herself in her grade twelve school work getting good grades for university. Her parents encouraged her and encouraged her to take up riding again but Amy refused. A few times she would see other girls galloping through the snow with big smiles on her face; it made her feel even worse. She still missed Elara. Her parents bought her a snowmobile which Amy used to get into her own world. She would speed through the snow and take walks in the forest. Nature became her escape but she always steered clear of the barn. 

One night after everyone was in bed and the barn was empty of people, Amy decided to visit the barn. She wanted to get over her sadness. She looked at the barn for at least ten minutes from the path from her house. It was completely dark except for the moonlight and the light above the barn door. She breathed in the freezing winter air and walked over to the barn. The cold air hurt her lungs so she coughed. She took the barn key out of the pocket. She had always kept one with her since her mare was gone. She turned the key and opened the door and the aroma of the barn surrounded her. The horses moved around and rustled their hay at the sound of the door opening. Amy flicked on the light and closed the door behind her. She stood at the entrance and looked at Elara’s stall. All the horses were sticking their heads out of their stalls. Three horses were in the holding pen. Each stall had a horse in it except Elara’s. The emptiness overwhelmed Amy so she shut the lights, locked the door and ran home. When she got home she through the key into the garbage and went to bed. 



*Chapter Fourteen:*

It was Christmas eve and the house was decorated with Christmas colors, trees and it had the Christmas aromas of pine and spices. Lights ringed the house and a huge tree was in the living room decorated with gold and red ornaments. Amy was happy to have so much company and so much energy around her house. She had Sara and Connor over and they had been staying at her place for a week since both their parent’s were away for Christmas. They were dressed in Christmassy clothes and ate desserts and cookies. They went to bed late, exited for the morning.

Amy was the last to wake up. Sara woke her up and the whole family had a large hot breakfast. They had pancakes, croissants, fruit, bacon and sausages. Soon after breakfast they went to the living room to open their presents. Amy had bought a present for everyone after spending and entire day in the mall. Amy got lots of presents that she loved and she was exited for the Christmas party that evening. 

“Thanks you guys so much!” said Amy “Now let’s relax and maybe go ride on the snowmobiles”.

“Okay” said Sara as she left the room.

“Amy we have a surprise for you” said Linda as she brought out a blindfold and put it on Amy.

“Oh!” said Amy in surprise. _I’m gunna get a car! I’m gunna get a car! Yeaaaah! A car! Finally!_ Amy thought with a huge grin on her face. Her mom led her outside with her dad and Connor behind her. They brought her down the steps into the driveway and stopped her_. A CAR! YES!_ Amy thought. Her blindfold was taken off and Amy was about to scream thank you to her parents when she saw what was in front of her. A black horse stood there. It was beautiful with an arched neck and a huge mane. Amy’s face dropped when she saw the horse. She knew that nothing could replace Elara, even this beautiful horse.

“So?” said Amy’s mom. Amy was silent. “He’s a six-year-old Spanish stallion. He’s a half brother to Elara”. Amy stayed silent. “Amy. Please try to ride him. Give him a chance. Try to bond with him. I worked really hard to get him”.

“Mom…” said Amy. “Money does not buy happiness. I want to mom…but I can’t.” The void of Elara could not be filled. Amy walked back to the house.

*Chapter Fifteen:*

Twenty-eight-year-old Amy snapped out of the thought of her past. She was at an auction house in Oregon that her friend had forced her to go to for company. People were yelling around her and horses were whinnying and stomping the ground and bars of their holding pens. All of that was tuned out as Amy looked at a white mare straight ahead of her. The eyes and ears were those that Amy loved the most. The mare whinnied a so familiar whinny. Amy did not have to take a second look, she had found Elara. Happiness and fullness surged through Amy. Life had re-entered her. She found her second half. A beaming smile took up her face as she sprinted towards the mare. The mare tossed her head and nickered towards her. When Amy touched her there were no words for the pair. Amy looked at the price and fear filled her again. She couldn’t afford to spend one hundred thousand dollars. There was no way Amy could part with her again. As she looked up she saw Andreas Malave standing over her. 

“She’s free to you Amy” he said.
*
*
*
*
* THE END*


----------



## Nature2horses

*
I will add a full and editted version with all the chapters laid out. I might ad a prologue but since you have already used your imagination I think there is no point and that would kind of ruin it. I'm hoping to start a new story soon so I'll post on here to tell you if I do.*


----------



## VanillaBean

ohh great! im sad its over though!!


----------



## KTLTLove

I like it! Keep writing!


----------



## KTLTLove

Sorry! I just saw the 2nd page.
): awe. great story, sad its overr.


----------



## PintoTess

NNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO how can you stop now! its an awesome story you should be a writer!


----------



## JackofDiamonds

Oh wow i really enjoyed that. Your very talented!! Aww i feel for Amy i have had a horse taken off me aswell and its very hard to feel the same way after it. I am crying because you prortrayed the feeling so well it bought back memories.. Thank you


----------



## Nature2horses

_Here's the final copy! I'm sorry it took this long, I just made a few changes here and there but nothing in the storyline changed. I'm planning on starting a new story *very* soon, and I think the next will be about showjumping. I can make it about something else. If you would really like me to write about something else(but still to do with horses) please tell me. There may be certain things I can't write about because I don't know enough about it. I could do western or english, or no riding at all! It could be veterinary, farrier etc. too. I don't think I will use Amy as a character again though, her story is over._


----------



## Nature2horses

*Little Mustang Mare*
*
*
*Chapter one:*
It was a clear morning in the early summer of Alberta. Amy Martin, a dressage rider, walked into the stable. The stable was called Misty Meadows Equestrian Center and grand prix level horses were trained here. The stalls were filled with sleek warmbloods and a few lesson horses. The head trainer was Sandra Hider and the other trainer was Katherine McMillan. 
Amy was there for a riding lesson on the large bay school horse London. London was a sixteen hand thoroughbred that was a level two dressage horse. Amy had been searching for a horse to buy for a few months but she just couldn’t find the right one. Her trainer, Katherine, wanted her to buy a type of warmblood but those breeds of horses didn’t appeal to Amy. She walked into the tacking area where there were five cross ties, a wall of lockers and a large tack room to the right of the lockers. It was well swept and very clean. A few large horses were standing in the crossties patiently as their riders tacked them up. Amy walked into the tack room where saddles, bridles, girths and much more tack lined the walls neatly. Tall boots, jumping boots and polo wraps were organized on the ground and brushes were all kept on a shelf in the left corner. The lesson horse halters hung on the wall beside the brushes. Amy picked up the black leather halter that had London’s name on it and went off to get London in his paddock. Most of the horses were kept alone. She brought London back, quickly brushed him and tacked him up. 
As Amy mounted London, Katherine walked into the large riding arena with mirrors lining the walls. 
“Let’s see him warmed up quickly” said Katherine as she walked away. “I’ll be back in ten minutes”.


Amy brought London through a warm up routine. Circling him, bending him and stretching him out. Ten minutes later London was warmed up and supple when Katherine came back.
“Okay, today we are going to work on the shoulder in” said Katherine, “Let me see you do a serpentine and then we can start the shoulder in”.


Amy did as she was told but was a little annoyed. She wasn’t having much fun riding anymore; it was more of a chore now. She couldn’t focus and her trainer was quickly getting angry with her. Forty minutes later her aggravating lesson was over and she quickly untacked London and put him in his stall. She walked out of the barn through the lounge and looked at the bulletin board out of habit when an ad caught her eye. Money wasn’t a problem so it wasn’t the low price that caught her eye, she just really liked the look of this little horse. She put the phone number into her phone and went home.
Mustang mare-must sell $250​ ~Picture~)look at first post​ 


*Chapter two:*
Amy called the number when she got home and a man by the name of John answered, "hello?"

"Hi, I'm Amy Martin and I'm inquiring about a grey mare I saw in an ad"

"Oh yes, Sprite. Are you interested in buying her?"

"Well', said Amy, "I'd like to know a little more about her"

"Okay. She's 14.1, she's 5 years old, she's completely sound and healthy, and she is green broke"

"Is she up to date on everything?" asked Sara

"Yes, shots, teeth, farrier, coggins"

“How is her movement?" asked Amy. The man sounded like he knew what he was talking about.

“She has a very fast trot, she probably wouldn't be a good western pleasure horse, she's much suited for English riding"

"I do dressage" replied Amy. "Can I come see her right now?"

"Yes, it's the first exit off of range road 326"

"Ok, that's close, I'll see you soon"

Amy was 17 and had her own drivers license so she told her parents what she was doing and grabbed a check book. Then she drove the twenty-five minutes to see the mare.

It was a small, western ranch with round wooden fences and lots of horses. There was a man sitting on the fence on the round pen so Amy walked over to it. 
"Hi" she said, "I'm looking for John"

"Hi, I'm john, Sprite is right here in the round pen" replied the man pointing at a little grey horse in the middle of the round pen.

Amy climbed on top of the round pen and watched the mare. The man handed her the vet paperwork and Amy was pleased. The mare was standing in the middle watching the two. She was very pretty and had a long mane. She wasn't groomed very well but her coat was very shiny and her hooves were well-trimmed. As soon as Amy saw her she knew that she had to buy her. She would continue anyways. 
"Can I see her move?" asked Amy

"Yep" he said as he climbed down. He came up behind the mare and sent her trotting around the round pen. He waited until he walked and then said "tell me what pace you want"

"trot" said Amy and the man urged the horse faster. "Now extend it". The man urged the horse to go even fast and the horse sprang into a high stepping extended trot with her tail in the air. _Wow_ Amy thought. "Canter now" and she watched the mare move into a speedy canter. She was really able to throw herself onto her haunches. 

"Thank you" said Amy "Can I ride her?"

"Sure thing, but I don't have an English saddle" replied the man.

"It's okay, I brought one", said Amy. She had brought her old dressage saddle. She went to the car and got it and then tacked up the well-behaved mare in the round pen while the man held her. She accepted the bit with little fuss and didn't mind the girth being tightened. Amy put on a helmet and mounted the mare. She started off at a walk, going left. Amy didn’t care about her training. She already loved the little horse.
The mare didn't understand the bit very well and wouldn't go on the bit but Amy loved was ready to train her. Amy squeezed her up into a trot. The mare was sensitive to aids, Amy liked that. "Has she cantered yet?" asked Amy.

"A little bit" said the man, "It's safe"

Amy made a kissing noise and the mare sped up into a fast canter. She needed to work on balance. The canter was nice and smooth and Amy liked it. She dismounted and said "I'll buy her". Amy was in love with mare.


----------



## Nature2horses

*Chapter Three:*
“My stable is only five minutes away could you trailer her there for me for fifty dollars? “

"Sure thing said the man" as Amy handed him a check of three hundred dollars. They loaded the mare easily into the trailer and brought her to the stable. The man quickly left after dropping her off saying "If you have any problems, please call me, I want her in a good home". Amy was happy this mare had had a nice owner; it meant the mare would not have trust issues. This was going to be a surprise to Amy's trainer; Amy was excited to see Sandra's reaction.

 "WHAT IS THAT THING???" Yelled Sandra.

"It's my new horse" sad Amy angrily .

"No, it's not. If you want to get anywhere you need a *dressage* horse, not a cheap mix breed", Sandra replied.

"She has very nice movement and a lovely personality", said Amy. She and the mare had formed an instant bond.

"Okay then, let's see you half pass down the diagonal" replied her trainer.

"She's green" said Amy, "I'm going to start more training tomorrow.

"Well then you better find a new stable by tomorrow" said Sandra.

"WHAT?" said Amy. "Can't I pick my own horse?"

"Not when you are a student at this stable”, Sandra said arrogantly. 

"But I can train her into a good dressage horse!" Amy cried out. 

"No, you can't, now go return that ugly horse" said Sandra as she laughed at Amy.

"I'm leaving!" Yelled Amy. She called John; his number was on her phone. "Hi John, they won't let me keep this horse here, can I keep her and ride her at your ranch? 
"I'm sorry to hear that Amy! Yes I'll let you keep her here, I'll be there in a few minutes", Replied John. So far he had been very nice to Amy.

Amy was so happy that John was so nice. When John arrived she loaded “Sprite” into the trailer and then grabbed all her tack and equipment and loaded it into the truck. 

"SEE YOU AT THE NEXT SHOW" called Sandra after her. She was being very rude.

Amy drove behind the trailer on the way to the ranch and when she got there she said "Thank you so so so much John, I can't wait to meet the new people at your ranch. What are your facilities like?"

" We have a large indoor arena and an indoor round pen. We also have seventeen indoor stalls, a feed room, a bathroom, a wash rack and two cross ties"

"well, it isn't as small as I thought...do you have other boarders"

"Yes, we have a reining instructor too. Indoor board in $275 per month and outdoor board is $175 per month."

"I'll take indoor board, and can I hire my own dressage trainer?"

"Yes, for sure! As long as they treat people better than those other people" he said. 

"Oh, I'll make sure of that", said Amy,“I was getting tired of them, this was a good excuse to leave".
Amy was going to prove Sandra wrong. She decided not to get a trainer, but go to clinics. She had already broken a few horses and worked green horses up to higher levels.

Amy loved the look in the mare’s eyes, she could tell the mare had a heart. She was well built and muscular and seemed at peace. She obviously had good ground manners already. The first time the mare looked at her, Amy knew she was going to buy her. She was the most beautiful grulla Amy had ever seen. 



*Chapter Four:*

The next day Amy started a six day per week training schedule. She decided to lunge her two days per week and ride her four days per week. But she would always lunge her before she rode her. Today, she was going to do a one hour session as an assessment. She took the mare out of the stall she was put in for the night and brought her into the cross ties. Amy didn't like the name "Sprite" and decided to call her "Elara" and nicknamed her "Ellie". Ellie picked up her feet nicely and stood still while Amy groomed her, Amy was happy with her purchase. She walked into the tack room and grabbed her dressage saddle, flash bridle, slide reins, draw reins, lunge line, lunge whip and an old pair of protective boots. She tacked up the mare and led her to the large, sixty foot round pen. Then she tightened the slide reins and sent the little mare out on a circle around her. Ellie tried to fight; she wasn't used to having her head down so Amy loosened the reins. The mare relaxed a little and walked around her in a circle. 

"Good girl" said Amy and within a few minutes the mare was completely relaxed with her head farther in. Amy tightened the reins and sent her out again. Elli was now more comfortable with them and accepted the bit, putting her head down. "That's a good girl" said Amy as she flicked the whip behind the mare. Elli moved into a smooth, easy trot to the right. Amy really liked how smart and willing Elli was, that makes a good dressage prospect. Amy brought the mare in again and tightened the reins even more. Elli curled her neck and accepted what was asked of her and moved around Amy at a walk. Amy flicked the whip and asked for a forward trot, and then an extended trot. The mare had beautiful movement. She asked for the canter and the mare moved into the canter, but then broke into a trot. She wasn't yet ready to canter with her head in. Amy took off the slide reins and put on the draw reins, then mounted her. She gently sponged the reins and asked for Ellie's head to go down. Ellie threw her head in the air and backed up and Amy flicked her butt with her dressage whip and kicked her forward, bending her to the inside. The mare gave in and put her head in. "That's a good girl" said Amy as she released. She walked on and the mare kept her head in. "Gooooooood girl Elli". Amy didn't want to ride past the walk yet so she did a few circles and then dismounted. That was a very good session. Amy un tacked her and returned her to her pasture. Then she went to the store and bought Elara some new equipment: a leather halter, a lead rope, a purple saddle pad, bell boots, jumping boots, and a full cheek snaffle.

*
The next part of the story will be a training journal*

*Day 2*: I lunged Elara today. She accepted the bit very well and did walk, trot and canter. She was more relaxed at the start today. I worked on getting her more balanced and relaxed today.

*Day 3*: I lunged her and then rode her today. On the lunge I worked a lot on transitions and tried to get her working more forward now that she is much more relaxed. I only walked today again. I worked on bending- I did lots of circles

*Day 4*: It was another riding day. When I lunged her she was amazing and is listening to voice commands really well. I again worked on transitions. I only rode her at the walk today again for about ten minutes. I worked on transitions from backing up, stopping, and walking.

*Day 5*: I worked on the ground only today. Her transitions and voice cues are coming along nicely. I started to work on moving off of pressure. I just got her to move over off of pressure, it didn't seem new to her so I started side passing and she did great. I also did backing up. She will side pass very well and move off a flick of the whip going forward. 

*Day 6*: Today was a riding day. On the ground before riding, I did moving off pressure and transitions again and she aced it, then I added the trot into riding. She barely needs the draw reins in the walk but they help in the trot. Her trot is very smooth. After a few minutes of trotting, I didn't really need the draw reins. I did moving off pressure while on her back so she will move forward and sideways off of pressure.

*Skip to day 20*: Today was a riding day. I did walk, trot and canter working a lot on bend and forwardness. I asked for different speeds at the trot and walk and for twenty meter circles at the canter. I did stop to trot and walk to canter transitions which she was awesome at. I did some leg yielding and ten meter circles at the trot.

*Skip to day 35:* Today I worked a lot on the canter. I worked on getting her back on her haunches to slow down and come back into my hands. I did smaller circles and asked for simple changes. At the trot I did some serpentines and ten meter circles and at the walk I worked on leg yielding and shoulder in.

*Skip to day 45:* Today I worked on leg yielding at the walk and trot

*Skip to day 60:* It is two months into training now! Elara is doing amazing! She now does walk, trot and canter. She can do leg yielding and shoulder in at the walk, ten meter circles, collection and extension in the trot and has a very balanced canter that I can extend and can do simple changes.
*
Skip to day 90:* This was the last day of our "official training". Ellie is now a level one dressage horse starting level two! I am working on shoulder in and leg yielding but most of all: collection. Our first show is tomorrow and to be safe I am doing level 1


----------



## Nature2horses

*Chapter Five: *

Amy unloaded Elara from John's trailer and walked her to her show-stall. Beside the mare's stall, Amy had rented a stall to put tack in. She put shavings in Elli's stall and then put her in. The mare was somewhat nervous but then settled down and ate her hay. The show started the next day. Amy got all her clean tack ready for the next day and laid out all the grooming tools she would us. She had roached Elara's mane so she didn't need to braid it. She put a make-shift change room in her tack stall and hung her show cloths up for the next day and if half an hour she all ready for the show with the help of her groom, Sara. Sara was a friend from school who had experience with horses. She left the mare and went to the show office and got her number, then went home.

She came to the show grounds early in the morning, at six thirty and groomed her mare for the show. She bushed out her tail which was braided overnight and she sprayed her with show sheen. Then she took out her clippers and did last minute touch ups as well as polishing her hooves. She put a surcingle and slide reins on Elara and brought her to one of the warm up arenas. There was only one other horse in the warm up ring. She lunged the mare for fifteen minutes to get her calm and focused. Then she walked her around the show grounds for about forty-five minutes to get her used it.

Amy's first class was at ten-o'clock, she had lots of time so she focused on relaxing Elara. She let Elara graze a little bit and gave her some water. At eight fifteen she started to get ready. She dressed in her show cloths and put on her shiny, tall boots. Then she and Sara groomed Elara one last time and put some more show sheen on her. They tacked her up and then Amy brought her to the warm up ring. She lunged her again for fifteen minutes and then got on. She practiced the movements on the test and got Elli moving relaxed and supple on the bit. She did lots of circles, leg yielding, extending, and free walking. She gave her a thirty minute break until it was 9:20 and then she worked her for another fifteen minutes to get her relaxed, and ready to do the test. She was called to ride first. She heard her class called to the ring and she rode to it. She waited for ten minutes and then heard the bell. She trotted in and halted at X and then continued her test. She finished, quite happy even though she had a few mistakes. She ended up with a 55.75% and placed fifth. Amy was very happy with that. She had her second class in thirty minutes in a different ring. It was another first level test. She also had one in the afternoon and then two in the morning the next day. They were all tests, she wasn't going to do any freestyles until the next show. 

She placed fourth in her next class and fifth in her afternoon class. The next day, in her first classed she placed sixth and then placed third in her last class. Elara was doing very well and Amy had another show the next weekend. 

Amy was happy and tired at the end of the show. She packed up all her stuff and loaded it into John's trailer to bring Elara home. The mare had been calm the whole time; you wouldn't think it was her first show. At the next show, she was going to compete in the five -year-old division and at first level. 



*Chapter Six:*


Amy gave Amy a break day after the show but went out to visit her. She went into Elli's large, grassy paddock. There were trees in the far right corner with full green foliage that gave shade to Ellie. Amy saw the mare standing under the trees eating grass. Her grulla coat was shiny and her tail was full and curly; she had a roached mane. She stood silently at the gate and watched her mare eat peacefully. The mare had a very well-muscled neck and back now from all her training. She didn't look full mustang to Amy, she was going to ask John about that. She also had too much fetlock to be full mustang-Amy had to keep clipping it off. It was fairly early in the morning so the sun wasn't high in the sky and it was cool. The fences of the ranch were wood, which Amy liked. Love filled Amy, she felt she had chosen the perfect horse. She walked over to Elara and she looked up, chomping on some grass. She gave a quiet nicker and continued eating. Amy brushed her hand along her smooth coat. The mare snorted, she was content. It was moments like this that Amy loved best. As she stood there, the question hit her: _Why do I compete with her in dressage? Why do I compete in dressage? What is the point?_ Amy thought about this. _I do it because I want to show people that I can do it...do what though? Be better than them? I only started because Sandra made me, it was at that stable I lost that love for riding. Maybe I don't want to compete. I know how good we can be and I want to prove to Sandra that Elara doesn't suck. But what do I want to do? I want to just be with Elara, treat her fairly, communicate with her...naturally. Do I want to do natural horsemanship? No, not really, I want to ride her. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaa! I know!!! _It was something Amy never realized before.
Amy did not want to do competitive dressage anymore. She knew she could bring Elara to higher levels and she didn't want to do something just to spite Sandra; she wanted to do what she* really *wanted to do: classical dressage. Amy did not know of any classical dressage trainers in Alberta, never mind Canada; or even in North America. Maybe she could go to a few clinics if any trainers came near. It would have to be a learning experience for both her and Elara. 

“We’re gunna try something new Ellie” said Amy. “Now I’m going to go ask John your *real breed.”*


----------



## Nature2horses

*Chapter Seven:*

Amy walked over the the ranch house where John was. She knocked on the door and John answered.

“Oh, Hi Amy!” he said

“Hi John, can I talk to you about Elara? She asked.

“Ya, sure come on it” He replied, quite confused by this. Amy walked into the small living room and sat down on the couch. “So what is it you would like to know?” he asked. 

“Is Elara full mustang?” she asked.

“I’m not sure, it’s what she looks like to me, but I’m no specialist on breeds. I thought that brand she had was a mustang brand” said John.
“Where did you get her?” asked Amy, she was now more convinced that Elara wasn’t a mustang at all.

“I got her at an auction for $200 along with a gelding last year” he said.

“So there isn’t really a way to find out, unless that brand can tell us, do you know anyone who knows a lot about branding?” she asked.

“Yes, I’ll call him up right now, he lives only ten minutes away” Said John as he grabbed the phone. As he was dialling the number he said to Amy “I never though of checking into her breed”. He called his friend Doug Millar to come over and in a few minutes he was driving up the drive way. He was in an old, green pick up truck that he had to slam the door to close.

“Hey John!” he said.

“Hey Doug, Amy’s just gone to get her horse, we’d like you to have a look at her brand”Said John.

“Well I sure do know a lot about brands” he replied.

Amy brought her mare over and introduced herself. Then Doug looked at the brand for a good two minutes, as if he was trying to remember something. 

He said “Why Amy, you’ve got yourself a fine horse. She’s got Spanish bloodlines straight from Spain. She may only be half, but she looks full Andalusian to me. I’d say she’s registered full andalusian. She’s worth over twenty thousand dollars, this brand is from one of the best breeders in Spain. “ said John.

“But I thought that andalusians didn’t come in Grulla” said amy

“She is no grulla, she is grey. She has no dorsal stripe and her ears are light” said Doug. “How did you get your hands on her John?.

John was staring at Doug with his mouth gaping open is surprise. “Well I-I g-got her at an auction for two hundred dollars” 

“Ya cudda made lotsa money of this one. Amy you’re very lucky to have this horse”. Said Doug





When Amy got home she told her parents about the news and that she was going to do Classical dressage and that it was perfect. She was overjoyed and exited. As she was telling them in the living room she saw that something was wrong. They were just looking at her and as she looked at them she saw them look down. 

“What’s wrong?” Amy asked. She was very alarmed. “Mom, Dad what’s wrong??”
“We are very disappointed in you Amy. How could you take advantage of John like that? We could have paid full price for that horse. He just called and told use about this little scheme you had to get her for such a low price”

“What???” yelled Amy. “I Bought her thinking she was a poorly bred mustang! I still have the ad with me. I’ll go get it”

She went to the room and got the ad and showed it to her parents and said “I seriously thought she was a mustang. John is the one who is lying, he just wants the money from this mare because he wasn’t smart enough to check her brand. If I could afford her why wouldn’t I pay for it? You trust me more than that..don’t you?”

“Amy” said her mom, “we believe you, I’m sorry we doubted you. I see what is going on now and I want you and your horse to move stables immediately”. 

Amy was both angry and relieved. She was glad her parents believed her but she couldn’t believe what John was doing. 

“I’ll go look at some stables right now” said Amy. 


*Chapter Eight:*

Amy searched for stables in her area, hopefully one that was still close to home. She was on her laptop in her bedroom. She found a few stables that she liked called Stony Brook Farms and Pine Ridge Stables. She had already heard about these stables, they were quite nice but they were really big, lesson stables that were farther north near the city. She really liked small private stables. Amy lived out of the city in a very large house and she had acres and acres of land. That was when the thought hit her, why shouldn’t she just keep the mare on her land. She could buy a few retired horses and keep them as buddies for Elara, or maybe even another horse to train-maybe a few rescues. 

She jumped up from her chair and yelled “MOM! DAD! Can I keep her here?”

“What is that stable called?” Her mom replied from the kitchen.

“No, *HERE, *on our property!”, said Amy and she ran into the Kitchen.

“Possibly. But who would take care of her?” asked her mom

“I would mom, pleeeeease”. Said Amy. She was almost unable to control herself.

“You will pick up poop in the pastures and much stalls for an hour every day, and feed them, and water them, and groom them, and repair things?” he mom asked.

“Well…couldn’t we hire a stable hand or something just to do the barn chores? I would help, and do all the grooming and exercising. You know we can afford it.”

“Okay, I think that is the safest idea. I’m tired of some of these people in the horse industry. But where will she live until we build a barn? And where will you ride until we build a riding arena?” her mother exclaimed.

“Well, for now, as it is an emergency we just need fence panels to make a small pen and just buy some hay, grain and a water tub .I can just ride her in the open for now too.” Said Amy. 

“That sounds okay. But she can’t live alone, can she?” her mother asked.

“She’ll be fine for a few days, I’ll find another horse or pony right now online” said Amy happily.

“Why don’t you buy another training project?” her mother asked

“I’m going to buy a retired horse first and then once everything is built, I’ll think about getting more horses”. Said Amy who was now about to jump out of her skin.

“Good idea, now we’ll have builders start next week. Go make a layout of the stable and paddocks. You’ll need an indoor arena”, her mom said.

“Oh, thank you thank you thank you mom,” Said Amy as she ran back to her room.

“I’ll order some panels and a trailer to pick up your horse”, Amy’s mother called after her.


That evening, Amy and her dad set up the fence panels to make a small pen. Elara was waiting patiently in a rented horse trailer (they decided to buy one of their own after that). They bought ten bails of hay and a bag of oats and a bag of beat pulp. Amy contacted her farrier and vet and told them about her new location. Amy had taken all her tack and equipment back to her house when she took Elara. She let the mare loose in her new, make-shift pen and gave her some hay. They had built the pen under a patch of trees so the mare had some shelter. Amy was overjoyed to have her at her house. The next day, a larger horse paddock was going to be built so she could go buy a retired horse and give Elara. Elara was being very good, she wasn’t too happy about being alone and let out a few whinnies. Soon she had settled and was eating her dinner.


----------



## Nature2horses

*OOPS! double post sorry!*


----------



## Nature2horses

*Something must have gone wrong cuz that was 7-8 for the third time
*


----------



## Nature2horses

*Chapter nine:*
*---------------a few months later----------------*
It was early fall now and the barn, indoor arena and paddocks were all made. Amy had hired a fifteen-year-old girl to help her who she also gave free board for her thoroughbred. Her name was Alice Lehman and she rode her horse in the jumpers. Amy was now ready to buy a horse that needed a new home, or a horse that had an owner that really needed to sell it. She would probably go to the auctions. She was also thinking about buying a retired horse that could live out their days at her nice stable. 

The stable had eight large stalls; Amy’s parents wanted to be able to sell it as a stable if they ever decided to move. The stalls were wood with green bars. They had windows with bars over them in the back of their stalls and there was one run-in stall. Half of the barn was the eight stalls and the other half consisted of two cross ties, a wash rack, a tack room, a feed room, an office and an indoor holding pen. Attached to the stable there was a sixty by one hundred and twenty-five foot riding arena. Amy had bought some jumps and caveletti to put into the ring as well as all the other barn equipment she needed. Outside the barn and arena there were a few small, dirt paddocks with dark brown wooden fences. Beside the barn, there was a large outdoor arena beside and outdoor round pen. There were also enormous, grassy fields fenced with dark brown fences for the horses to run in. Behind the big fields were trails that went though the forest, through meadows and over creeks. 

Elara was doing very well in her training. Amy read many classical dressage books and doma vaquera books. She bought Spanish tack for Elara and started doing classical dressage. In the past few months she had not worked on any specific movements. She worked only on collection, suppleness, balance and impulsion. She really worked on having her sit on her haunches and bring her neck up more. She could do small five metre circles at the canter. She had already been working on lateral movements so she did lots of leg yielding too. Amy wasn’t going to work on any new movements until a little later. Amy started everything in a rawhide bosal so she could focus on controlling the mare with her seat and leg aids and get a high amount of collection without the bit. Then she moved her back into a snaffle and was now riding her in a Pelham. 

Although they were doing classical dressage, Amy knew she could always move back to doing competitive dressage, the goals in both types are the same. They are pretty much the same and Amy wouldn’t be able to achieve full collection and piaffe for many years. She could still prove Sandra wrong. What Amy really wanted most was just to enjoy what she was doing, and she was.


*Chapter 10:*

Amy woke up early on a crisp autumn morning exited to have a morning ride in the open fields. She grabbed an apple for breakfast and went to the barn to do chores. It was Sunday and Amy had to do all the morning barn chores on the weekend. She mucked out both the horses stalls and put them in the indoor holding pen-she would turn them out after her ride. She gave them some hay and their morning grain. Then she grabbed her grooming tools and tack from the tack room and got her mare ready for a ride. 

The sun was still low in the sky and the sky was light pink. The trees were yellow and red and the crisp air smelt like fall. It was Amy’s favourite season. Elara was perky and fresh but very controllable. Today’s ride was an easy hack, both of them were looking forward to it. Rides like this made Amy happy and stress –free. Tall grass brushed against Elara’s legs and the light breeze blew through the mare’s mane and Amy’s long light brown hair. Amy let Elara up into a canter and then a slow gallop. They went through the fields, Elara on a long rein. It was freedom. It was perfect.

After the ride, Amy walked into her house with red cheeks and smelt like the barn. She took off her boots and made herself a hot chocolate. It was now late morning and her family was up and about. The phone rang and Amy picked up the kitchen phone.

“Hello?” she said.

“Hello” said a deep male voice with an accent, “Is this Amy Martin?”

“Uhhh ya?” replied Amy who was now very confused, “why?”.

“Do you own a grey Spanish mare with a crown brand?” said the man, with what Amy thought was some sort of European accent. 

“Yeeees” Amy replied. _Who the hell is this? _

“Ah”. The man sounded relieved.

“Is there a problem?”, Amy asked.

“I’m afraid she doesn’t belong to you.” He said.

“She belongs to me, I have the bill of sale and her papers” Amy said confidently.

“She was stolen from me and sent to the United States by the black market and I’ve finally tracked her down. I’ll be at your house in two days to pick her up”. The man said. Amy gasped. She now knew that he was the breeder from Spain. It was a Spanish accent. 

“NO, but she’s my horse!” Amy yelled and her mom ran into the room.

“I’m sorry” said the man and he hung up.

“Nooooo” Amy sobbed. “Mom”

“What’s wrong?” he mom asked.

“Elli was a stolen horse, she’s not mine. What do I do? Mom, I can’t live without her!” Amy shouted with tears streaming down her face.

“Whoa, whoa slow down Amy, please explain” her mom said.

Amy explained everything, how John got her and what the man on the phone said.

“Oh, Amy, if this is true than we can do nothing if he won’t sell her. I’ll call up our lawyer to come on Tuesday morning. Get the bill of sale and her papers. If he has proof of ownership then she belongs to him Amy.” Her mom said sympathetically. 

“MOM THAT’S NOT FAIR!” yelled Amy. 

“I’m sorry Amy, it’s out of out control” her mom replied.

“Can’t we offer them a lot of money?” asked Amy.

“Only what’s reasonable Amy. You know there are a lot of other horses out there” she replied. “I’ll buy you another Spanish horse. We can import it from Spain”

“NO MOM! I WANT ELARA!!!” Amy ran out of the house.

“Jeffrey! Go stop Amy!” Amy’s mom called out. Her husband had heard the whole thing.


----------



## Nature2horses

*Chapter 11: *

It was Tuesday morning, the day the Spanish breeder would come to pick up Elara. Amy’s parents had put Elara into a run-in stall and locked the gates and stall door so Amy couldn’t run away with her, which she almost did. The pasture it ran out into was large enough for Amy to ride in. Amy spent the two entire days with her and this morning she was already in the barn at five-o’clock in the morning.

Amy stood outside the mare’s pasture watching her eat. She thought about all the training she had done and the bond they had formed. Amy could not fathom loosing this mare and yet it would happen within the next few hours. She just hoped her lawyer could do something or that the Spanish breeder would let her keep the mare. Amy though silently. She listened to the chomping of Elara and the rustling of the yellow and red leaves. _How could something so perfect be ruined so quickly? _ Amy climbed into Elara’s pasture and buried her face into the mare’s sleek grey fur. She cried into her shoulder. The mare, almost sensing Amy’s sadness, turned around and nuzzled Amy’s arm.

“Oh Ellie, what will I do without you? I wouldn’t buy another horse even if we could win the Olympics. You’re worth more than anything else. I won’t let you go. I can’t” Amy sobbed.

Elara snorted as to reassure Amy. Amy hopped onto Elara’s back. She rode her around with no halter or saddle. The trust and bond between the two were unimaginable. 


The Martins’ lawyer pulled up at eight o’clock and talked to Amy’s parents. Her parents had all the papers ready and they talked over different scenarios. At noon, a silver truck pulling a fancy horse trailer rolled into their driveway. Three men got out, one with a halter. They all had dark, short hair and wore heavy winter jackets and gloves. Jeffrey, Linda(Amy’s mom) and their lawyer approached them. 
“Hello” said Linda. “I’m Linda Martin, this is Jeffrey my husband, and this is our lawyer Jim Robin”. She pointed at each. 

“Hello, nice to meet you” said the man, shaking each person’s hand. He introduced his accomplices and himself as Andreas Malave. “I am a breeder of traditional Pura Raza Espanola horses. My horses all have bloodlines from the best horses in the ancestry lines. Your mare has some of the best and produces foals over eighty thousand dollars each. Last year she was stolen from my display at a Spanish horse auction and sent to the United States. Somehow she has ended up in your hands and I must have her back.”

Amy’s mom was surprised. She didn’t think Elara had such good bloodlines. She asked, “What offer would you accept?”

“Well, if she has an eighty thousand dollar foal each year as of next year she will make me profit over nine hundred thousand dollars. That would be her minimum price, but she is not for sale.” Replied the man.

“Okay then. If you have proof of ownership and that she was stolen then I think she is yours. I’ll let you talk to my lawyer now” replied Linda as her lawyer started talking about technical aspects and legal matters.

“We can’t sell her Linda. It would kill Amy. We have more than enough money to afford her” Jeffrey whispered to Linda.

“Jeffrey it is ridiculous to spend that much money on a horse” Linda whispered back.

“You’re right. We’ll buy her a new one for Christmas and maybe one of Elara’s foals in the future. Maybe we can buy a relative to Elara and import it from Spain. We can talk about this later” her husband agreed and they looked up just as Jim spoke to them.

“This horse does belong to him” Jim said, “but we’ll need your signature”

“Okay” said Linda. They walked into the house and she signed the paper. “Well Andreas, she’s your horse now. I’ll bring you to her. I think Amy is with her right now.” 

“Thank you very much for your cooperation Mrs. Martin. I’ll give you my contact information if you decide to purchase a horse from me.” 

“Okay, thank you” She replied. Linda, Jeffrey and the three men walked to the barn. Elara wasn’t in her stall so they went into her pasture. Amy was riding her around bareback and bitless. 

When Amy saw them and one of the men holding a halter, sadness, anger and fear filled her. She didn’t know what to do. She stood still staring at them. The mare whinnied. She recognized the man. Andreas walked over to the mare and the mare relaxed at his side. Now Amy felt betrayed. Not knowing what to do, she dismounted and walked away. 

“Amy” Said Andreas. “I will take care of her. If you are ever in Spain you can visit her. I see that you have a great bond with her and you have the potential to become a great rider.”
Amy looked at the ground and walked away. Tears filled her eyes. She was confused. She just walked and walked and walked and when she looked up it was evening and she was in the forest.


----------



## Nature2horses

*Chapter Twelve:*

Amy sat and sobbed. She didn’t want to go back. She would feel alone. She sat down on a log. There were trees all around her and only animal paths. She was lost. She didn’t even know which direction she came from. She looked around the forest, helpless. 

It became darker it became much cooler and Amy was only wearing a light jacket. Now she was getting worried and so was her mom back at the house. Linda called the police. Amy sat shivering. Her teeth were chattering and she was curled up in a ball against a tree. Her face was wet with tears. It was shadowy and a full moon shone down through the trees. Yellow and red leaves blanketed the ground and old trees creaked. The sound of nature was around. It was the sound of animals living in peace with each other for survival. The sound of crickets had gone away. Amy heard the skittering of squirrels and rabbits and the rare cooing of an owl. She heard the far off howls of coyotes and far far away she imagined the whinny of her mare. 

Amy’s hands were almost numb and her toes hurt with cold. A few light snowflakes started falling. It was the first snow of the year in early November. Clouds blew in and covered the moon making the forest even darker. The wind picked up and more snow started to fall. Amy found cover under a small evergreen tree. She hoped someone would come find her soon. Surely her mother was looking for her now. 

Amy woke with a startle. There was now a layer of snow on the ground but the wind had died down and the snow had stopped. The moon peeked out between clouds and gave some light. There was a rustling in the bushes and it came closer and closer to Amy. Amy opened her eyes wide trying to see what was coming near her. As she looked she saw a light turn on and heard someone say “ouch, geez”, as branches snapped and someone thumped onto the ground. Someone had found her. 

“Hell-ll-o?” she said

Amy! Is that you?” said a man’s voice.

“Ye-yes-s” She replied with her teeth chattering.

“Oh my god Amy. There’s a search party for you. Everyone is out here trying to find you. Are you ok? You look cold” he said.

“I’m re-eally c-cold” she replied. “Who ar-re y-you?”

“Here’s my jacket and my hat. It’s me Connor” He said and pulled Amy out from under the tree and put the jacket on her. “You’re parents are worried sick. Let’s go home now”. Connor was one of Amy’s good friends from school.

“I don’t want to go home.” Amy said firmly.

“Amy, you’re seventeen, almost eighteen you can’t run away.” he said. “Now I’m calling you r parents”. He called them with his cell phone and told them that Amy was okay. The jacket was warming Amy up as they started to walk back home through the trees. It was a long walk. They walked for over an hour through the trees until they reached a path where Connor had parked his ATV. They drove home on the ATV which took another hour. 

When the got back home, there were police cars, trucks, ATVs, and some snowmobiles as well as tons of people. The house lights were all on and as Connor pulled up with Amy behind him, Linda ran over to Amy and hugged her. People started clapping; the search party was over and the police were talking to Jeffrey. 

“Mom get off of me!” Amy yelled and she ran into the house. She didn’t even glance at the barn. 

“Thank you so much Connor. Why don’t you come inside for a drink?”

The adventurous night ended soon after. The volunteers and the police went home and Amy went to bed after a hot bath.


*Chapter Thirteen:*

It was mid December. The winter had come and the pastures were filled with snow. Amy didn’t care. She didn’t set foot near the barn since her horse had left. She didn’t even want to look there. Amy’s parents had to take the horse care into their own hands. They got young teenage girls who needed a job and a place for their horses to come and work at the barn for free board and some pay. There were now four boarded horses, two rescue horses and two retired horses. Amy busied herself in her grade twelve school work getting good grades for university. Her parents encouraged her and encouraged her to take up riding again but Amy refused. A few times she would see other girls galloping through the snow with big smiles on her face; it made her feel even worse. She still missed Elara. Her parents bought her a snowmobile which Amy used to get into her own world. She would speed through the snow and take walks in the forest. Nature became her escape but she always steered clear of the barn. 

One night after everyone was in bed and the barn was empty of people, Amy decided to visit the barn. She wanted to get over her sadness. She looked at the barn for at least ten minutes from the path from her house. It was completely dark except for the moonlight and the light above the barn door. She breathed in the freezing winter air and walked over to the barn. The cold air hurt her lungs so she coughed. She took the barn key out of the pocket. She had always kept one with her since her mare was gone. She turned the key and opened the door and the aroma of the barn surrounded her. The horses moved around and rustled their hay at the sound of the door opening. Amy flicked on the light and closed the door behind her. She stood at the entrance and looked at Elara’s stall. All the horses were sticking their heads out of their stalls. Three horses were in the holding pen. Each stall had a horse in it except Elara’s. The emptiness overwhelmed Amy so she shut the lights, locked the door and ran home. When she got home she through the key into the garbage and went to bed.


----------



## Nature2horses

*Chapter Fourteen:*

It was Christmas eve and the house was decorated with Christmas colors, trees and it had the Christmas aromas of pine and spices. Lights ringed the house and a huge tree was in the living room decorated with gold and red ornaments. Amy was happy to have so much company and so much energy around her house. She had Sara and Connor over and they had been staying at her place for a week since both their parent’s were away for Christmas. They were dressed in Christmassy clothes and ate desserts and cookies. They went to bed late, exited for the morning.

Amy was the last to wake up. Sara woke her up and the whole family had a large hot breakfast. They had pancakes, croissants, fruit, bacon and sausages. Soon after breakfast they went to the living room to open their presents. Amy had bought a present for everyone after spending and entire day in the mall. Amy got lots of presents that she loved and she was exited for the Christmas party that evening. 

“Thanks you guys so much!” said Amy “Now let’s relax and maybe go ride on the snowmobiles”.

“Okay” said Sara as she left the room.

“Amy we have a surprise for you” said Linda as she brought out a blindfold and put it on Amy.

“Oh!” said Amy in surprise. _I’m gunna get a car! I’m gunna get a car! Yeaaaah! A car! Finally!_ Amy thought with a huge grin on her face. Her mom led her outside with her dad and Connor behind her. They brought her down the steps into the driveway and stopped her_. A CAR! YES!_ Amy thought. Her blindfold was taken off and Amy was about to scream thank you to her parents when she saw what was in front of her. A black horse stood there. It was beautiful with an arched neck and a huge mane. Amy’s face dropped when she saw the horse. She knew that nothing could replace Elara, even this beautiful horse.

“So?” said Amy’s mom. Amy was silent. “He’s a six-year-old Spanish stallion. He’s a half brother to Elara”. Amy stayed silent. “Amy. Please try to ride him. Give him a chance. Try to bond with him. I worked really hard to get him”.

“Mom…” said Amy. “Money does not buy happiness. I want to mom…but I can’t.” The void of Elara could not be filled. Amy walked back to the house.



*Chapter Fifteen:*

Twenty-eight-year-old Amy snapped out of the thought of her past. She was at an auction house in Oregon that her friend had forced her to go to for company. People were yelling around her and horses were whinnying and stomping the ground and bars of their holding pens. All of that was tuned out as Amy looked at a white mare straight ahead of her. The eyes and ears were those that Amy loved the most. The mare whinnied a so familiar whinny. Amy did not have to take a second look, she had found Elara. Happiness and fullness surged through Amy. Life had re-entered her. She found her second half. A beaming smile took up her face as she sprinted towards the mare. The mare tossed her head and nickered towards her. When Amy touched her there were no words for the pair. Amy looked at the price and fear filled her again. She couldn’t afford to spend one hundred thousand dollars. There was no way Amy could part with her again. As she looked up she saw Andreas Malave standing over her. 

“She’s free to you Amy” he said.


* THE END*
*
*_WOW! I didn't realize it was this long! I'm sorry if it annoys you haha but it is the entire story(edited) . _


----------



## Nature2horses

*NEW STORY!!!* _It's about showjumping and a seventeen-year-old boy named Matthew Diver._ _It is called"Back to the Top"._ _Find it in the Stories and poems section._


----------



## PintoTess

oh yes! im galloping to that section right now!


----------

